# nice and easy cardigan



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

A very lovely and free pattern.

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/394/CEY-Dianna.pdf


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Very pretty...thank you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Almost looks like a sweater coat...something to think about.
I need to put it on my to do list.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

It's beautiful even though it is not in my size.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> It's beautiful even though it is not in my size.


Did you look at all the sizes?
Sizes
XS (S, M, L, XL, 2XL). Shown in size S


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Did you look at all the sizes?
> Sizes
> XS (S, M, L, XL, 2XL). Shown in size S


Yeah, no 3X. This is what happens when you love to
cook and love to eat what you cook, and have not
will power at all when it come to certain foods, and 
a husband that will buy you anything you want and
when going out to eat, always wants you to have
desert so he can have a spoonful, but won't help further.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> Yeah, no 3X. This is what happens when you love to
> cook and love to eat what you cook, and have not
> will power at all when it come to certain foods, and
> a husband that will buy you anything you want and
> ...


You could probably adjust the pattern to fit you. Enjoy what you eat.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot - one more to add to the queue. This one is going to the top of the list. I absolutely love it and free as well!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> A very lovely and free pattern.
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/394/CEY-Dianna.pdf


cough cough cough.....


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I had never seen the Classic Elite Yarns Webletter site and they have a wonderful collection of free patterns. I should live so long.....


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a fun project that would be!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I like this, thanks for sharing CJ. I now also want that yarn...linen, wool and baby alpaca, sounds lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for posting.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Fabulous and looks perfect on her!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting. The sweater is lovely and the price is great.



chrisjac said:


> A very lovely and free pattern.
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/394/CEY-Dianna.pdf


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I think that'll look ok on me.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

So pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this lovely cardigan. Thankfully most of my orders are complete and this one could be one for me. Tessa28


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

This is really pretty. I specially love the colour. 

But I've made an agreement with myself to never knit another cardigan without pockets. I'm tempted in this case though.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice! Thank you..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Miss Ellie said:


> This is really pretty. I specially love the colour.
> 
> But I've made an agreement with myself to never knit another cardigan without pockets. I'm tempted in this case though.


I always love my cardis with pockets so I just add them.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Pretty sweater, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link!!


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thankyou, I love that style!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## liziko (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty sweater pattern...Thank you


----------

